# Today Best automatic hotfix motif making machine.



## cryshine (Oct 14, 2011)

I would like to take point of situation by trying to understand with you which are today the best machine on the market to automatically produce a rhinestons motifs.
After a lot of research I found these two solutions:

1 - Jumbo Magicfix: excellent for large work and the low price. But does not work with vector files and this does not allow to use it with the designs already done. It connects via USB and software from Roland R-wearstudio
ºñÁ¯Å×Å© > Heat Transfer Press > vt_141m_jumbo

2 - ASM-6C-01H - The fastest positioning (250 pcs / min), but the worktable is a bit small and the price considerably.
::: SALLI :::

I'd like to know your opinion on these and other machines currently at top of performance.
Enzo


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

What is the size of the work table looks like 16 x 16 and do you know the price?

Scott


----------



## cryshine (Oct 14, 2011)

the Jumbo are 50x80 cm Euro 18.000
the ASN are 40x40 cm Euro 30.000
Enzo


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree that the work table is small but the stones per minute is good. Very expensive for the table and speed. I think that price would make it the most expensive for that table size more than double a couple of others. 

Has anyone seen this at a show?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Enzo-

I can't get your links to work but All American Supply here in the states sells the Jumbo 4 color

Jumbo 4 Color Automatic rhinestone setter 

I have been too 2 show with AAS, from the first day when they opened to when they shut down (3 day each). They had this Rhinestone Setter there and it ran everyday all day. The only thing that you had to do was change out the paper and add more stones. It did 8 different designs with different stones, it has a flexible nozzle so it knew when there wasn't a rhinestone in the plate.


----------



## cryshine (Oct 14, 2011)

dazzabling-
I know that this machine is sold in the U.S., but the price is higher than directly from the manufacturer in Korea. I really like it and would buy . I just have to understand if with the software supplied that is r-wearstudio of Roland, it is possible to import vector files from A.I. Freehand or CorelDraw, otherwise I could not use thousands and thousands of drawings that I made ​​over 20 years of work.
I would also like to know if in the market there are a better machine with a similar price.


----------

